# 04 GTO-Turns over but then dies



## NU GTO (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a 2004, automatic. The car turns over, runs a few seconds and then dies. There is no check engine light coming on. Thoughts on what it can be?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You're BCM is malfunctioning. I had the same problem about 5 years ago. Car would start, run a few seconds and shut off. GM ended up replacing the bcm under factory power train warranty. 

Since the power train warranty is no longer active you will have to pay GM $1000 for a new BCM and $400 to program it. Or do like i did last month when my BCM died again....

Take ur BCM out (under passenerside dash after u remove glove box). Go to www.G7computers.com . Send them $225. Fill out the tech card, put it in a box with the bcm, and ship it to they're address. The GARUNTEE they will fix it and send it back in the mail the same day or they send u ur money back. Its the best solution out there right now. My gto sat for the last 3 months (when my bcm died again)while i was trying to find someone to clone my bcm onto a used one.... then i found that site. Its a life saver and way cheaper then new parts from gm.


----------

